# Tubercolosis (Sputum Test)



## pinkrishia (Mar 18, 2011)

Hey guys!

I have applied PMV (OZ) on December 2012 and I just had my medical tests. I had history of TB 5 years ago. I have attached medical certificate stating that I'm cleared and physically fit since I have already undergone 6 months TB treatment before. My recent x-ray shows I still have the scar of TB but its smaller spot compare to the old x-ray film they based on 2010.The Doctor recommended a sputum test but she said it depends if my CO would asked me to do further tests..Right now I believe I don't have CO yet..



My questions are:

1. Since it depends on my CO, are they cases that CO would no longer asked me to do a sputum test since I need to be reviewed through the onshore attendance program for TB cases?

2. If I undergone sputum test and it comes out positive, would my CO denied my PMV application or it would be pending until I finished my 6 months TB medication?

Any help is greatly appreciated


----------



## Nurse (Dec 15, 2012)

What is a PMV??? Then I may have some answers for you.

cheers


----------



## pinkrishia (Mar 18, 2011)

Nurse said:


> What is a PMV??? Then I may have some answers for you.
> 
> cheers



Prospective Marriage Visa/ fiance visa..


----------



## Nurse (Dec 15, 2012)

pinkrishia said:


> Prospective Marriage Visa/ fiance visa..



Thank you for that.
I guess that's a more permanent visa. I can tell you my own experience.

When I first came to Australia, I had to sign a health undertaking. I did not do a sputum test. Under the health undertaking, they monitored me every 3 months for the whole period I was in Australia. When I came the second time, I did not have to sign a health undertaking and they did not monitor me either as they were happy that I did not have active TB based on my recent X-ray and the X-rays they had before.

Last year, I did my medical for PR and it took a long time for the commonwealth Medical Officer to clear it. But once again, no extra tests were done. 

So based on my experience, you will not have to undergo further tests if your doctor has written the whole history and confirm that you have followed the treatment regimen. But be prepared to wait a bit longer as your medical will be taken as a PR medical and will be referred to the Commonwealth Medical Officer.

Good luck.


----------



## pinkrishia (Mar 18, 2011)

Nurse said:


> Thank you for that.
> I guess that's a more permanent visa. I can tell you my own experience.
> 
> When I first came to Australia, I had to sign a health undertaking. I did not do a sputum test. Under the health undertaking, they monitored me every 3 months for the whole period I was in Australia. When I came the second time, I did not have to sign a health undertaking and they did not monitor me either as they were happy that I did not have active TB based on my recent X-ray and the X-rays they had before.
> ...



Thank you so much for your response. It gives me hope. I just wish that my CO would no longer asked me to do the sputum test since I already presented the detailed medical certificate from my doctor of 5 years. Yeah, I'm a bit familiar with the health undertaking when people arrived in Oz with PTB history based on my research, that's understandable! But I am also prepping myself in case CO asked me to do so, the wait is killing me though! Hopefully by Feb I already have CO... If the CO would asked, i hope it comes out negative. Fingers crossed!!

But I'm quite curious, what if its positive then need to undergo treatment for 6 months, would the CO reject my visa or just pending? Bc technically I am not yet married to my guy.


----------



## Nurse (Dec 15, 2012)

pinkrishia said:


> Thank you so much for your response. It gives me hope. I just wish that my CO would no longer asked me to do the sputum test since I already presented the detailed medical certificate from my doctor of 5 years. Yeah, I'm a bit familiar with the health undertaking when people arrived in Oz with PTB history based on my research, that's understandable! But I am also prepping myself in case CO asked me to do so, the wait is killing me though! Hopefully by Feb I already have CO... If the CO would asked, i hope it comes out negative. Fingers crossed!!
> 
> But I'm quite curious, what if its positive then need to undergo treatment for 6 months, would the CO reject my visa or just pending? Bc technically I am not yet married to my guy.


 What they told me is that they want to make sure the TB is treated before they grant the visa. Hopefully you will not be positive. I will be praying for you. Good luck.


----------



## pinkrishia (Mar 18, 2011)

hello there!!

My co emailed me that they need additional chest xray films that I have already submitted. Hopefully they will be satisfied with it and won't ask for further test.

Another question though, in case they wanted me to sign a health undertaking, can I still work in Oz even though my health is under observation? Are they going to give me a clearance that i'm fit to work? 

Then if in case I applied for a job and passed interview and initial test for a job, do they require medical tests? 

Thanks!!


----------

